# 585 vs. 585 Ultra?



## SJS (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi,

I have owned a 2006 585 for about a year now. I cracked the frame in a car accident (it fell off the rack). I am going to replace it with another 585, but I cannot decide whether to go with the 585 or 585 Ultra? I weigh 150 pounds, and use the bike for long training rides, road races, and some crits. I am a strong climber. I have never felt a lack of stiffness in the normal 585, but don't see a downside to the increased stiffness of the Ultra, provided it is still somewhat similar in comfort. Can anyone shed some light on which to go with for my replacement frame?

Thanks!


----------



## mattco (Jun 26, 2007)

I've had a new 585 Ultra for 2 weeks now and have put around 200 miles on it. Not a huge amount for giving guidance yet, but I am in LOVE with it. I upgraded from an older model Look and was a little worried about the increase in stiffness for my weight. I'm 155 pounds and find it to be a very smooth ride. I test rode a 585 Origin for 75 miles and have not been able to notice a major comfort difference. Both were amazing and I would recommend the Ultra to anyone.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

mattco said:


> I've had a new 585 Ultra for 2 weeks now and have put around 200 miles on it. Not a huge amount for giving guidance yet, but I am in LOVE with it. I upgraded from an older model Look and was a little worried about the increase in stiffness for my weight. I'm 155 pounds and find it to be a very smooth ride. I test rode a 585 Origin for 75 miles and have not been able to notice a major comfort difference. Both were amazing and I would recommend the Ultra to anyone.


I just came back from visiting a bike shop near Paris (Cycles du Tourmalet) where I told them I was interested in buying a 585. They had the frame "on sale" for 2100 Euros, but basically, their policy is to never give any test rides ever. They also stated that in France, there is no such thing as test riding a bicycle. When I told them that in the USA, every shop allows you test rides, even up to an hour (you seem to have had more time), their reaction was disbelief, then, please go there, and why not leave our store as quickly as possible while you're at it. Thankfully, I'm visiting the USA next week, so I will be able to test ride some bikes, though probably not the Look. The mail order price for the 585 is $2500, so almost 300 Euros less than the price in France! If you can't even try out a bike, I don't see the point of not ordering it online.

So, I would appreciate it if someone could tell me if there are any shops near Burlington, VT, which carry Look bikes. If it works out, I will probably buy it there, I'll be in the area for 6 weeks.

-ilan


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ilan said:


> So, I would appreciate it if someone could tell me if there are any shops near Burlington, VT, which carry Look bikes. If it works out, I will probably buy it there, I'll be in the area for 6 weeks.
> 
> -ilan


Look Dealers

Unfortunately we don't have any bike dealers in Burlington, but there are a few you could visit if you're up for spending some time on the road.

*[email protected]*


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

chas said:


> Look Dealers
> 
> Unfortunately we don't have any bike dealers in Burlington, but there are a few you could visit if you're up for spending some time on the road.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Thanks! Actually, I'll be in Montreal for most of the time, but I have not yet been able to find any Look bike dealers there, or anywhere else in Canada for that matter. In any case, I'm pretty convinced that the 585 will fit me well and will be a good choice, so I will test rides other brands while in the US and if none of them is outstanding, I will probably order the Look from Excel Boulder. Interestingly, Time will be opening a showroom near the Arc de Triomphe (less than 1k from the Tour de France finish), where one will supposedly be able to test ride their models (at least that is what their rep told me on the phone), so I may actually be able to do a test ride in France. Look hasn't done that, but they do lend their bikes out for the Look cyclo in May, where you can try out the bike for the whole ride. I had been planning to do that, but unfortunately, I got a bad case of sciatica and wasn't able to ride all Spring. 

-ilan


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ilan said:


> Look hasn't done that, but they do lend their bikes out for the Look cyclo in May, where you can try out the bike for the whole ride. I had been planning to do that, but unfortunately, I got a bad case of sciatica and wasn't able to ride all Spring.
> 
> -ilan


I know that Look attends several different cyclosportif events every year in France, where people can use our bikes for the ride. I'm not sure of the schedule, but I've emailed one of my colleagues in France asking him to send the schedule for the rest of the year. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from him.

*[email protected]*


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

chas said:


> I know that Look attends several different cyclosportif events every year in France, where people can use our bikes for the ride. I'm not sure of the schedule, but I've emailed one of my colleagues in France asking him to send the schedule for the rest of the year. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from him.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Thanks Chas, I was in a bad mood all day and this lifted my spirits. 

-ilan


----------



## gmarsden (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a list of Look dealers in Quebec, I would guess one of them must have a built up bike you can try.

http://www.kmi.ca/pages/lookqcdealers.htm


----------

